# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  LDF   چیست؟

## morteza@z

سلام من می خوام بدونم ()چیست و در کجا استفاده میشود و چه کاری را انجام می دهد و از همه مهم تر چگونه با اون کار کرد با تشکر؟

----------


## spinelruby

LDF پسوند فایل هایی هستند که Log  ها را در خود ذخیره می کنند. هر تغییری که در دیتابیس صورت میگیرد یک خط به فایل لاگ اضافه می شود. زمانی که می خواهید دیتا بیس خود را به جایی دیگر منتقل کنید باید دو فایل را با خود ببرید . یکی از آن فایل ها فایلی با پسوند LDF است.

----------


## morteza@z

سلام ولی من شنیدم که حجمفایل ldf با مرور زمان و تغییرات در sql حجم آن بالا میرود درسته اگه درسته چه کار باید کرد تا حجم آن را پایین بیاوریم

----------


## spinelruby

هر بار که تغییری در بانک صورت می گیرد ، تغییرات روی فایل نوشته می شود. به همین دلیل حجم فابل به مرور زمان افزاریش چندانی نخواهد داشت.

----------


## micro24

با سلام

وقتی حجم log فایل بالا میرود می توانید از دستور shrink برای کاهش آن استفاده نمائید ولی در کل بهتر است قبل از این دستور Back up از دیتابیس بگیرید.

----------


## morteza@z

سلام دوست من این دستور (shrink )چه شکلی کار می کند

----------


## spinelruby

روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کنید و گزینه task  بعد گزینه shrink  بعد گزینه files  بعد هم از پنجره نوع log را انتخاب کنید

----------


## in_chand_nafar

ببین خیلی خلاصه می گم چون الان دیگه خوابم میاد 
ببین اگر Recovery Model بانک اطلاعاتی شما Full باشه (اکیدا برای بانک های عملیاتی باید این طوری باشه)
در این صورت Log  File تا خره خره پر میشه و میره جلو یهو مبینی حجمشس تا چندین گیگ رسیده باید اول حداقل یه بار Full backup گرفته باشی حالا مال هر موقع باشه فقط بعد از Recovery Full باشه بعد شما میای یه بکاپ از Log میگری تا محتوای لاگ به فایل Backup بره اما هنوز از حجم اون کم نشده بعدش میای Shrink می کنی البته لاگ فایل (اگر دیتا فایل رو Shrink کنید اون موقع پدر ایندکس و جداول شما در می اید و باید برای .... )
خوب از این موضوع چندتا لغت گیرت اومد یه سرچ بزن بعد با سوالاهای جدید بیا توی بخش 
موفق باشید

----------


## saman6488

> ببین خیلی خلاصه می گم چون الان دیگه خوابم میاد 
> ببین اگر Recovery Model بانک اطلاعاتی شما Full باشه (اکیدا برای بانک های عملیاتی باید این طوری باشه)
> در این صورت Log  File تا خره خره پر میشه و میره جلو یهو مبینی حجمشس تا چندین گیگ رسیده باید اول حداقل یه بار Full backup گرفته باشی حالا مال هر موقع باشه فقط بعد از Recovery Full باشه بعد شما میای یه بکاپ از Log میگری تا محتوای لاگ به فایل Backup بره اما هنوز از حجم اون کم نشده بعدش میای Shrink می کنی البته لاگ فایل (اگر دیتا فایل رو Shrink کنید اون موقع پدر ایندکس و جداول شما در می اید و باید برای .... )
> خوب از این موضوع چندتا لغت گیرت اومد یه سرچ بزن بعد با سوالاهای جدید بیا توی بخش 
> موفق باشید


اقا یه سوال اگه recovery model رو فول نباشه اول باید اونو رو full بذاریم و بعد بقیه کارا رو انجام بدیم؟؟؟؟یعنی بعدش بیاییم یه فول بک اپ بگیریم،ضمنا منظورتونو از قسمتی که گفتید از log بک اپ میگیریمو درست متوجه نشدم یعنی میاییم از لاگ فایل هم یه فول بک اپ میگیریم و بعد لاگ رو shrink میکنیم؟؟؟ممنون میشم بگید برداشتم درست بوده یا نه

----------


## in_chand_nafar

ببين دوست عزيز توصيه اكيد شده كه بانك هاي اطلاعاتي واقعي و عملياتي بايد Recovery Model شون به شكل Full باشد
حالا اين سناريو
1- بعد از N روز موقع بازديد از حجم لاگ فايل مشاهده خواهيد كرد كه حجم لاگ فايل بالا رفته است براي كاهش حجم لاگ فايل بايد مراحل زير را انجام دهيد 
2- يكبار Full Backup بگيريد (اين حالت براي يكبار كافي است فقط بايد پس از اينكهRecovery Model  را عوض كرديد يه بار اين كار را انجام دهيد حالا هر موقع ... )
3- شما پس از تهيه يه بار Full Backup  مجاز به تهيه لاگ بكاپ هستيد حالا لاگ بكاپ بگير تا محتواي لاگ به فايل بكاپ منتقل بشه
4- اما اگر لاگ فايل را چك كني باز هم حجمش بالا است براي اين كار لاگ فايل را بايد Shrink كنيد كه دوستان به اون اشاره كردن و مطالب زيادي درباره اش گفتن

در ضمن لاگ بكاپ نوع خاصي از بكاپ است كه صرفا از لاگ فايل بكاپ ميگيره .
موفق باشيد

----------


## saman6488

ممنون از توضیح کاملتون من مشکلم تو این قسمته



> شما پس از تهيه يه بار Full Backup  مجاز به تهيه لاگ بكاپ هستيد حالا لاگ بكاپ بگير تا محتواي لاگ به فايل بكاپ منتقل بشه


منظور از اینکه بعد از بک اپ از لاگ محتوای اون به فایل بک اپ اضافه میشه چیه؟؟منظورتون همون full back up هست که اول گرفتیم،یعنی با بک اپ گرفتن از لاگ اون به صورت اتوماتیک توی full backup میره؟بازم ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## in_chand_nafar

عزيز جان 
Full backup جداگانه است : وقتي شما Full Backup ميگيرن از ديتا فايل هاي شما بكاپ گرفته ميشه و از لاگ فايل صرفا به اندازه نياز جهت Restore
اما
Log Backup يه نوع Backup خاص و جدا است كه از محتواي لاگ فايل بكاپ گرفته ميشه و داخل يه فايل بكاپ ذخيره ميشه 
اين دو با هم زمين تا آسمان فرق دارن

----------


## SayeyeZohor

دوستان گرامي Shrink به ما كه جواب نداد
وقتي مي تونيد بفهميد كه لاگ حدود 4 گيگ به بالا باشه
من يك روش پيدا كردم كه لاگ رو حدود 1/4 مي كنه
توضيحات كاملو تو اين تاپيك دادم

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D9%88%D8%B1

----------


## Mrhacker

LDF پسوند فایل هایی هستند که Log ها را در خود ذخیره می کنند

----------

